

Ask YC: Your best programming websites/blogs - sharpshoot

Curious to see apart from news.yc what do people read on a daily or occasional basis (apart from what you find on news.yc) ? These could be general ones or language specific.
======
skuzins
<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/> is a great blog on programming languages.

------
bayareaguy
Here are a few I check every so often. For python:

\- comp.python.announce - <http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.announce>

\- Daily Python-URL - <http://www.pythonware.com/daily>

For java/xml:

\- Cafe au Lait: <http://www.ibiblio.org/java/>

\- Cafe con Leche: <http://www.cafeconleche.org/>

Misc:

\- Hack the Planet - <http://wmf.editthispage.com>

\- Geek Press - <http://www.geekpress.com>

------
bootload
My programming (development) resources include sources that are as much a
evolution of the Internet itself. There's news:, pre Web, then web 1/1.5 and
finally web2.0.

You may notice the sites are not always exclusively about _"programming"_.
Why? Well I find that a lot of the best stuff occurs at the edges of
programming/development in lots of different areas. This wide scanning of
sources is an attempt to avoid the narrow focus of any one _"technology"_ and
to see how _"stuff"_ is being applied. Ultimately I'm just as interested in
building stuff than just merely playing with cogs & gears. The cross-over of
technology and technique is at the edges. Exactly where new stuff & ideas
emerge.

a) Newsgroups

The real source of Internet news, plain-old news-groups. Rowdy, without
pictures but the source of infinite detail. I don't scan them as much in news-
mode but still flick through them:

\- news:comp.lang.* (perl python core language)

\- news:comp.unix.admin

\- news:lucky.openbsd.misc (obsd chatter)

\- news:linux.kernel

\- news:rec.games.programmer (where all the good programming used to be
discussed)

\- <http://groups.google.com/group/webpy>

\- <http://groups.google.com/group/django-users>

b) Web1/1.5: sites & blogs Every day I log onto these sites & scan them.

\- <http://scripting.com>

\- <http://radar.oreilly.com>

\- hackernews via my summary
<http://goonmail.customer.netspace.net.au/hackerid/>

\- <http://techmeme.com> (broad brush)

Then if I get bored I go and take a look at the following urls or listen via
c) ...

\- <http://factoryjoe.com/> (standards, usability & bleeding edge)

\- <http://www.plasticbag.org/> (ui, standards, application)

\- <http://www.hackdiary.com/> (bleeding edge, standards)

\- <http://jeffcroft.com/> (django)

\- <http://willotoons.com/> (tech in biz)

\- <http://chrisbrogan.com/> (social tech)

\- <http://www.valuesofn.com/blog> (extracting meaning app)

\- <http://www.artima.com/weblogs/index.jsp?blogger=guido> (BDFL, creator of
python)

c) Web2.0: Twitter & Flickr, etc

I've been on flickr for quite a while and when twitter started I added mostly
my flickr contacts on twitter. So I'm hooked into twitter (and flickr) so a
quick grab from my twit list shows quite a few ppl who blog and write. So you
can listen to the cross chatter and see references to articles, topics or
interesting things. You don't have to know them all. The direct line of
contact means you can listen, ask questions, clarify information & facts. [0]
For example my list of the first 20 twits or so include:

Watching the _"alpha geeks"_ ....

Biz Stone , Blaine Cook , rael , veen , davegray , Sacca , Ross , Justin
Williams , Mr Messina , Dave Winer , Bon , Scott Rafer , Chris Brogan , julien
, Lachlan Hardy , 47teen , Jeremy Keith , Andre Torrez , Hicksy , Tom Coates ,
Matt Biddulph , Todd Jordan , Paul Boag ... etc

[0] Like the time I did a quick quote check on Chris Sacca & got a response
back via twitter in a couple of hours.

------
ntoshev
<http://anarchaia.org/>

<http://blogs.azulsystems.com/cliff/> (JVM hacking, concurrency, non-blocking
hashtable)

<http://osteele.com/> (javascript, functional programming)

<http://glinden.blogspot.com/> (personalization, collective intelligence)

<http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/>

<http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/>

------
staunch
<http://perlmonks.org/?node=Best+Nodes>

------
eVizitei
I like <http://www.joelonsoftware.com>, and <http://www.codinghorror.com>

------
Xichekolas
I'm a fan of <http://www.codinghorror.com> and <http://www.thedailywtf.com>

I've never found a need to be updated daily on any one language, so I read
more of the meta-discussion of being a programmer rather than about languages
themselves. When I want to figure out a language issue, I just google for it.

------
gruseom
<http://planet.lisp.org/>

------
quickpost
<http://projecteuler.net/> for building some skills and having some fun.

------
showerst
<http://programming.reddit.com> for nerd discussion

<http://planet.ajaxian.com/> which is actually an agglomeration of lots of
other feeds is great for keeping up with company launches and industry rumors,
but a bit heavy (over 100 posts/day usually during the week)

------
nreece
<http://www.aldaily.com> is great for philosophy, and Wired Mag:
<http://www.wired.com/wired>

and a few others ...

------
davidw
This one gets a lot of good links, so does the programming reddit. LtU is at
times interesting... at times it veers way too far into the theoretical.

------
immad
By programming do you mean related directly to programming or startup related
stuff in general?

~~~
sharpshoot
Both really, but its quite easy to find startup related stuff on the web. The
hardest stuff is when its real programming related content.

------
bcater
I'm a big fan of <http://www.mattmaroon.com>.

